# يا ريت..



## Somebody (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مرحباً جميعاً،
اول شي ميلاد مجيد الكم كلكم، يا رب كل سنة وانت بحفظ الرب ورعايته..
أنا سجلت جديد هون ويا ريت الاقي حدا يساعدني، يا ريت حدا من لبنان، أنا من الاردن مبارح حلمت بسيدنا المسيح وحابة اعبر الى النور بعد هاد الحلم... بتمنى حدا يساعدني خطوة بخطوة...
شكرًا كتير


----------



## Somebody (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ما في ناس ممكن يساعدني؟ عبى فكرة أنا مسلمة هلا بس متل ما حكيت قبل..


----------



## Somebody (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرًا كتير


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*اهلا وسهلا بيك بنرحب بيكى اولا فى المنتدى
*


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا منور المنتدى 
ثانيا تقدر تبدأ بقرأة الكتاب المقدس و العهد الجديد 
و لو ليك اى اسئلة تقدر تحطها فى موضوع منفصل فى القسم ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12
ربنا معاك و يكمل معاك طريقك الجديد


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> اولا منور المنتدى
> ثانيا تقدر تبدأ بقرأة الكتاب المقدس و العهد الجديد
> و لو ليك اى اسئلة تقدر تحطها فى موضوع منفصل فى القسم ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12
> ربنا معاك و يكمل معاك طريقك الجديد


*تمام كداالرب يباركك*


----------



## Somebody (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بيك بنرحب بيكى اولا فى المنتدى
> *




تسلم كلك زوء


----------



## Somebody (24 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> اولا منور المنتدى
> ثانيا تقدر تبدأ بقرأة الكتاب المقدس و العهد الجديد
> و لو ليك اى اسئلة تقدر تحطها فى موضوع منفصل فى القسم ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12
> ربنا معاك و يكمل معاك طريقك الجديد



أنا نزلته عندي وبديت اقرا فيه بتركيز كبير.. بس يا ريت 
تدلوني على اب أو خوري من لبنان أتواصل معه بموضوع معين لو ما فيها غلبة..
شكرًا على الرد، وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Somebody قال:


> أنا نزلته عندي وبديت اقرا فيه بتركيز كبير.. بس يا ريت
> تدلوني على اب أو خوري من لبنان أتواصل معه بموضوع معين لو ما فيها غلبة..
> شكرًا على الرد، وكل سنة وانت طيب


*انا مش من لبنان كى اساعدك بس فى هنااكيداخوات من لبنان 
ويمكنكى طرح اى اسئلة فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة فى المسيحية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2012)

أهلا بك أختي العزيزة، يجب ان تعرفي أن المسيحية هى حياة مقدسة مع المسيح طوال الحياة، يجب أن تتعلمي العقيدة المسيحية وتفهميها جيداً قبل أن يتم عمادك، فالمسيحيون لا يهمهم العدد، بل أن يكون كل انسان له علاقة حقيقية وحيّة مع المسيح..

أهلا وسهلا بك، إقرأي هذه الأجزاء من الكتاب المقدس:



الأصحاح 5


الأصحاح 6


الأصحاح 7


----------



## Somebody (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أهلا بك أختي العزيزة، يجب ان تعرفي أن المسيحية هى حياة مقدسة مع المسيح طوال الحياة، يجب أن تتعلمي العقيدة المسيحية وتفهميها جيداً قبل أن يتم عمادك، فالمسيحيون لا يهمهم العدد، بل أن يكون كل انسان له علاقة حقيقية وحيّة مع المسيح..
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بك، إقرأي هذه الأجزاء من الكتاب المقدس:
> 
> ...




يسلمو كتير،، أكيد بديت اقرأ وافهمه منيح..
قراتهم  
ممكن اسأل انت من أي بلد؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مصر..


----------



## Somebody (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اها أهلا فيك


----------



## brame (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Joyeux noêl pour tous

 la paix de jésus soit avec vous somebody 
il n'y a pas de différence de croyance entre pays, nos frères chrétiens peuvent vous aidez de n'importe quels pays il soit ,sauf si vous avez besoin d'un aide plus précis .

 je suis Liban et je  m’excuse de mes frères si j'écris en français car mon OS est en français.


----------



## Somebody (25 ديسمبر 2012)

brame قال:


> Joyeux noêl pour tous
> 
> la paix de jésus soit avec vous somebody
> il n'y a pas de différence de croyance entre pays, nos frères chrétiens peuvent vous aidez de n'importe quels pays il soit ,sauf si vous avez besoin d'un aide plus précis .
> ...






English please?


----------



## The Antiochian (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتحبي ترجملك ؟؟
انا لغتي الفرنسي على ادا لان لغتي التاني انغليش بس تقريباً فهمت المكتوب*


----------



## Somebody (28 ديسمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بتحبي ترجملك ؟؟
> انا لغتي الفرنسي على ادا لان لغتي التاني انغليش بس تقريباً فهمت المكتوب*



ازا ما في غلبة


----------



## The Antiochian (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Somebody قال:


> ازا ما في غلبة


*ميلاد مجيد للكل
سلام يسوع يكون معك somebody
لا يوجد فرق في المعتقد بين الدول ويستطيع الاخوة المسيحيون مساعدتك من أي بلد كانوا ، إلا في حال احتياجك لمساعدة أكثر إلحاحاً

ليعذرني أخوتي على الكتابة باللغة الفرنسية لأن كومبيوتري فرنسي
*​


----------



## Somebody (28 ديسمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ميلاد مجيد للكل
> سلام يسوع يكون معك somebody
> لا يوجد فرق في المعتقد بين الدول ويستطيع الاخوة المسيحيون مساعدتك من أي بلد كانوا ، إلا في حال احتياجك لمساعدة أكثر إلحاحاً
> 
> ...




إها يسلمو كتير غلبتك معي 
كيف بفعل المسجات؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 ديسمبر 2012)

منورة يا غالية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكى يسوع اكيد بحبك كتير علشان كده ظهر لكى فى المنام
سوف يسخر لك الرب من يساعدك


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> منورة يا غالية



النور نوركم أكيد، تسلمي يا رب


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيكى يسوع اكيد بحبك كتير علشان كده ظهر لكى فى المنام
> سوف يسخر لك الرب من يساعدك



يا رب يكون بحبني لأني كتير بحبه وحابه أتقرب منه اكتر واكتر وأعطي حياتي كلها.. أهلا فيك وكلي أمل وإيمان أني رح لاقي حدا يساعدني


----------



## اليعازر (29 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح معكي.

وأهلا وسهلا فيكي بمنتدى الكنيسي اختي..

أنا من لبنان ..يا ترى كيف فيي ساعدك ؟

.


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> سلام المسيح معكي.
> 
> وأهلا وسهلا فيكي بمنتدى الكنيسي اختي..
> 
> ...




أهلا فيك وشكرا كتير لالك ولردك 
كيف بقدر أتواصل مع قسيسين أو أديرة في لبنان؟
كيف ممكن أتواصل معك ازا ما عندك مشكلة؟


----------



## The Antiochian (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> سلام المسيح معكي.
> 
> وأهلا وسهلا فيكي بمنتدى الكنيسي اختي..
> 
> ...


*هاد الي قصدتو 

*​


----------



## اليعازر (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Somebody قال:


> أهلا فيك وشكرا كتير لالك ولردك
> كيف بقدر أتواصل مع قسيسين أو أديرة في لبنان؟
> كيف ممكن أتواصل معك ازا ما عندك مشكلة؟



ما يهمك نحن بخدمتك...

الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة لديكي حتى الآن...

عشان هيك، لو حابي تساليني أي سؤال ..فيكي تسألي.. أو تفتحي موضوع جديد
بسؤالك..بصير الكل يشارك بالإجابه، والافاده بتكون أكبر.

.


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> ما يهمك نحن بخدمتك...
> 
> الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة لديكي حتى الآن...
> 
> ...



أكيد ازا عندي أي سؤال رح اسأل بس المنتدى عم لاقي في اغلب الاجوبة.. بس بصراحة كنت حابة أتواصل مع ناس لحتى احكي قصتي براحتي.. ع كل حال يسلمو كتير الكم كلكم ما بتقصروا


----------



## اليعازر (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Somebody قال:


> أكيد ازا عندي أي سؤال رح اسأل بس المنتدى عم لاقي في اغلب الاجوبة.. بس بصراحة كنت حابة أتواصل مع ناس لحتى احكي قصتي براحتي.. ع كل حال يسلمو كتير الكم كلكم ما بتقصروا



إذا حبيتي تكتبي قصتك فيكي تكتبيها هون:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29

وعلى كل حال بس تتفعل خاصية الرسائل الخاصة عندك..أنا حيكون إلي شرف خدمتك .

.


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> إذا حبيتي تكتبي قصتك فيكي تكتبيها هون:
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29
> 
> ...




لسا قدامي طريق طويل لحتى اكتبا بقسم الشهادات بس يا رب اقدر اقطع هالطريق بأسرع وقت ممكن
ربنا يباركك، كلك زوء عنجد


----------



## اليعازر (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Somebody قال:


> لسا قدامي طريق طويل لحتى اكتبا بقسم الشهادات بس يا رب اقدر اقطع هالطريق بأسرع وقت ممكن
> ربنا يباركك، كلك زوء عنجد



إعتمدي على الرب ...وهوي بيكون عونك...

وإذا وجدتي إننا نستطيع أن نساعدك بشيء .فلا تتأخري.

ربنا معاكي.

.


----------

